# Fireplace Mantel/Built-in Estimate? (design)



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello folks! I'm excited to get to constructing my next project for my latest client. But I'm curious to know what you would charge to build this cabinet piece? I'm thinking materials could be close to around $500. Does that seem right? I posted 3 photos of the current fireplace..

What do you think of the design?

Can't wait to hear from you guys! 
Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple more shots of the design I did up last night..


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

What are you making the cabinet out of?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be making it out of higher quality birch plywood and maple faceframes/panels. I guess a better question would be, what would you expect for labor for a job like this?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't make me close this down as a pricing thread.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Don't make me close this down as a pricing thread.


What do you mean, "Close it down as a pricing thread"?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Busting your chops....


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone want to enlighten me... am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Levi I can't see as your doing any wrong just asking folks in a nut shell there gustimate on how long it'd take them. What type of finish is it getting?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I'll be spraying primer, then white latex topped off with possibly a polyurathane.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful design work. aside from the woodwork, prime concern is the fireplace zero clearance?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

TimPa said:


> beautiful design work. aside from the woodwork, prime concern is the fireplace zero clearance?


Are you referring to it being brought forward?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could figure your materials cost times 3, and see how that sounds. There are other factors to be considered, like any demo work, trash removal, or covering your butt for unseen circumstances.

But remember, time out of your life will go into the project, and it's easier to come down in price than go up! If your materials cost is about $500, I would guess between $1500-$2000.









 







.



.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was going to guess 10k, but im slow so ya know..:laughing:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

hands made for wood said:


> Are you referring to it being brought forward?


in reference to placing the building material, wood, next to a firebox. many fireplace inserts allow zero clearance between the unit and combustable materials. just something to check, as it appears your sketch has cabinets directly adjacent to the firebox.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Homewright (Nov 30, 2012)

After reading through the thread, I didn't notice if this was a gas fireplace or one designed for wood consumption. In either case, have you put any thought into making the shelf area beneath the fireplace opening out of a fireproof/scorch proof material like a slab of stone? I'd be concerned that area might be vulnerable to heat/ashes. It could also give a little more eye pop to the design integrating a different material in that one area.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought I had mentioned it... but the fireplace is actually just an electric insert. He didn't go with a gas fireplace because he would be running into issues with code.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> I thought I had mentioned it... but the fireplace is actually just an electric insert. He didn't go with a gas fireplace because he would be running into issues with code.


Wow I love your design. Would you be willing to help me out with the design of my project?


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would re-design that.........

that has problems written all over it.....



just saying.......


think about the heat/paint ....cause/effect....Discoloration/peeling....

interesting design, but thats why they usually don't have shelves for book/paper media directly next to a FP..........painted or natural.

That aspect would go to the sides of the mantel.....flanking,normally......It has to do with flow and function....besides the fire issues.......


just being honest with you .....don't take it personally..., OK


Thats a neat design you have, but it might not be the way to go with a fireplace....


fish tank,......:blink:

Use Leo's chart,....maybe you can replace some material /stone face, something fire rated, and keep the design by enlarging it slightly...

Nice design but do some revaluating,.....:thumbsup:




B,


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh no, the place has gone to heck.

B, has found us :laughing:


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

The fun begins.......

hope your Xmas was good L,...:thumbsup:

B,


----------

